# well crap i bought a glock



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

never had the wants to get a glock but i guess something was in the air today walked out of the show with a G20 3 mags.

guess it is a gen 2 no rail

*im glock illiterate*

guess if i like it look for my sw 1006 and extra mags to hit the for sale section


----------



## ted-hurst (Oct 4, 2007)

Welcome to the dark side.

Ted


----------



## barebones1 (Nov 24, 2009)

*glock*

that 10mm/g20 is the last item on my pistol wish list. let me know what you think of it please


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Glocks a great pistols, no better or worse then any XD or M&P and it comes down to which you shoot better. Ive owned all three and for me its the Glock.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Once I got the G20SF and the G29SF -- I sold ALL of my other 10mm Auto pistols! To me, the recoil absorbtion of the Glock platform is ideal for FULL POWER 10mm Auto loads.

My G29SF stoked with Double Tap 125gr. Barnes X solid copper hollow points along with a spare G20 magazine is my EDC ensemble. 

I can't speak for the 2nd generation G20 - it may be a Gen 2.5? How many frame pins, two or three? Anyway, the current mags should work just fine. Get a drop in 6" 10mm barrel and possibly even a drop in 6" 9x25mm Dillon barrel -- and I expect the old stainless steel S&W will go up for sale!


----------



## collectorden (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm not the best shot in the world. Far from it, but my G19 consistantly puts them where I point it. 
They probably all do, but I find it so mush easier to aquire the target with the glock, and I have the standard adjustable sights on mine.


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

i have always had XD's 9 40 45

but i figured if i was ever to get a glock might as well look for a 10mm

as for pins i see 2 almost over each other and another on the upper part of the grip

so would that be a 2 or 3 pin gun?


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

That would be a 3 pin Glock (actually, I don't think the G20 was ever made with only 2 pins) - if it has textured grips but no finger grooves it would most likely be a 2nd generation, but I might be wrong.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Cant go wrong with a glock period! I have a 23 and I would recommend anyone in the market to highly consider a glock. Glocktalk.com can be informational if your looking for specific info.


----------



## earnhardt3rulz (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm soooo sorry!


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

earnhardt3rulz said:


> I'm soooo sorry!



i know i put off the temptation for years but finally caved in:whistling:


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Glock is a damn goo gun, You can feed them just about anything and they will shoot and not misfire, jam, ect.. That video on youtube should sell anyone on a Glock.


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

i have heard no lead true/false


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Hardcast is fine - especially if it has a copper gas check. Soft lead is a no go...

An aftermarket barrel with traditional rifling solves all doubt. I prefer the KKM Precision products over the others out there.


----------



## Prince Caspian (Jun 13, 2011)

earnhardt3rulz said:


> I'm soooo sorry!


Don't be sorry, Glock is to the firearm world what the Crown Victoria was to LE transportation: not great in any one respect, but above average in almost all respects. They are like the Apple iPhone of the cell phone world, tons of accessories to change anything that you don't like about them. Glock is the best choice for anyone on a budget, and a good choice for those that can afford more.


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

scubapro said:


> Hardcast is fine - especially if it has a copper gas check. Soft lead is a no go...
> 
> An aftermarket barrel with traditional rifling solves all doubt. I prefer the KKM Precision products over the others out there.



i don't shoot anything lead but hard cast, if they don't pass the fingernail test ill pass on buying them

if i like the g20 ill be looking for the other barrels to go with it, 40sw and maybe the 357


guess ill go shoot a few tuesday


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

collectorden said:


> I'm not the best shot in the world. Far from it, but my G19 consistantly puts them where I point it.
> They probably all do, but I find it so mush easier to aquire the target with the glock, and I have the standard adjustable sights on mine.


Mine has 3 pins whats that supposed to mean?


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Hardcast & Glocks*

A hardcast w/copper gas check is fine for a Glock. I shoot them thru my 20 all the time. In fact it is my hunting load, coming out of a 6" OEM bbl at top speed. 

From what I have read/learned,shoot all the hardcast you want but clean thoroughly before you shoot jacketed. 

An aftermarket bbl is needed if you want to reload,IMO. The cases will buldge a little from the LESS supported chamber of the OEM bbls. It takes a little more to resize them, and IMO, they will have somewhat less "reloadability"/longivity.

Give the Double Taps a try for a HOOT. Then....try to reload up to their velocities. Hence you will be ACTUALLY shooting a 10mm and not a 40Short&Weak. ---- SAWMAN


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

chevelle427 said:


> i don't shoot anything lead but hard cast, if they don't pass the fingernail test ill pass on buying them
> 
> if i like the g20 ill be looking for the other barrels to go with it, 40sw and maybe the 357
> 
> ...


 
You going to stix? I went there Sunday and all the people wernt very customer friendly. If its alright and i dont have nothing going on Tuesday i might go with you. Im trading my glock so i dont want to shoot it but ill shoot some other guns also if its cool hit me up with some guns you are bringing and if its alright if i shoot them ill buy some rounds. just pm me and let me know what to get and such.


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

im pretty sure ill be going , surprised on the non friendly part i know them pretty well and had never seen any ill will towards anyone now last time i was there i saw a few new faces and the range master can seem anal at first .

ill go after i drop the kid off at school and be back intime to get here at 3, so im an all day guy.

this time out ill take 
daughters 9000s 40 to see how it does
the g20 10mm & sw 1006 10mm------to see who gets to stay
DE50/44 need to sight in the 44
dpms lr308 need to finish up sighting it in
a few 22's hand guns
might take the finn 7.62x54r just because
might even take the 410 and 20 for a little trap


----------



## Slot Pursuit (Oct 22, 2007)

I guess this means you are no longer Mr XD? Did you find a new home for your sc 9?


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

Prince Caspian said:


> Don't be sorry, Glock is to the firearm world what the Crown Victoria was to LE transportation: not great in any one respect, but above average in almost all respects. They are like the Apple iPhone of the cell phone world, tons of accessories to change anything that you don't like about them. Glock is the best choice for anyone on a budget, and a good choice for those that can afford more.


They are some of the ugliest guns in the world. They are pure working guns and they do it very well.



Pinksnappertrapper said:


> Mine has 3 pins whats that supposed to mean?


Gen 2.5


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

Slot Pursuit said:


> I guess this means you are no longer Mr XD? Did you find a new home for your sc 9?



xdsc went to a new home im not much on a 9mm type only 9 here now is my daughters 9mm carbine only had the xdsc9 for the GF and when she left for SC i had no more use for it she took her swcs9 and i gave her a nomad 22 , i still have the xdsc40 and the xd45, the 45 is my buddy but the 10mm is trying to edge it out, i would carry the 1006 but i dont like the safety set up, 
*if i have to pull it i don't want to be thinking is the safety off up or down 1911 is down sw is up what gun is this never mind im dead.* 
if you pull the xd it is already on go and is ready to go to work......
as a carry gun i like a 45 but 15+1 in 10mm beats 13+1 in 45acp.

if SF would get a xdsc45 out i would have one:yes:

my 40 is looking all worn now from carrying it all the time .
about time to get it re-coated with something

the sub compact is the best for summer and i swap up to the longer ones when the coats come out.
need to shoot this 10 so i can see if i need to start breaking in this new belt and holster in with it, 
need to get that new leather squeak toned down some.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

I was thinking about going to Stix tomorrow as well. If so, I'll bring the G29s and my Feather 10mm carbine so you can check them out.

I'm predicting that the Glock will stay and the S&W will go...


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

i hope your right i can make a few bucks off the smith 

the price on them is way higher then the glocks and i have 4 or 5 extra mags to boot and that holster i got from you


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

hell let all get up and go shoot Tuesday rain/shine if it calls for rain the range will be empty. i love it when nobody else is there

very seldom ill go on a weekend tooooo many people with GUNS there


----------



## collectorden (Jun 2, 2011)

chevelle427 said:


> hell let all get up and go shoot Tuesday rain/shine if it calls for rain the range will be empty.


I'll be there.


----------

